

How the Web App won then lost the battle against the Native App - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/05/30/how-html5-won-and-then-lost-the-battle-for-mobile-app-dominance-where-it-still-rules/

======
chezral
His thesis: "Although native apps may have won the battle for consumer hearts
and minds, for content and business value, the web wins." It will be
interesting to see how this changes 3 years from now.

